# Â£2,000 engine rebuild or...



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...buy something sensible rather than another Ford with a "soft" engine

Talking about son of J-i-a-B :roll:

Phone rings - "Dad something wrong my engine..." Here we go again, August the gearbox ate it's bearings, this time the engine spewing oil from the breather - it's goosed and I know it's going to cost me somewhere. Quotes for a rebuild started at Â£1,800 and rose rapidly

Anyway, and surprisingly, he heeds my advice to get something sensible. Upshot being he finds a BMW 328i coupe in Carlisle. Calls up and it all seems sound. Full BMSH, owned by one family since new and a not too unreasonable 97k miles for a '95 car.

Off we went last Sunday; this is what he bought for a touch over 2 grand, for once I'm hoping my wallet will be safe for a while 























































Paint has had a tickle with the "potions and lotions" and is starting to look quite nice (all his own work - my new apprentice?) A little more graft it will look lovely.

Leather is unmarked and the rear seats look as though they haven't been used.

The engine is soooo smooth (makes me miss my old BM) It doesn't hang about either.

Nice spec too...heated leather, computer, M-Tec suspension, LSD plus the usual odds and sods.

Appears the last owner wasn't shy of telling his local BM dealer to do whatever - including recent tyres at some typical dealer prices!

Anyone want an FRST - sha**ed motor :wink:










Dave


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

looking good there Dave.... maybe I should get you to help me change my car aswell..... :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks like a cracking buy, Dave. 

Looks in excellent condition too.

I know what you mean about the engine being 'sooo smooth'. :wink:

Make sure he doesn't 'modify' it cosmetically. :wink: :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

slg said:


> looking good there Dave.... maybe I should get you to help me change my car aswell..... :roll:


I thought you were going to take up my offer? Still waiting for that bank transfer.  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks good Dave.

Not a colour i think i've ever seen on a Bimmer & it suits the car well. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Blimey Dave that looks good ..................

Kent 's not thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat far away :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yep, a nice chunk of car for not a lot of money...tell the truth I quite fancy one now!

The pictures don't show the colour very well, it's Boston Green. Depending on the light it's a deep Met Green or that not too unpleasant hue of Bluey-Green...a little chameleon'ish

Kids happy - no cosmetic mods planned. Well, none that I know off - besides with what he owes me he'll be skint for a while yet 

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

that looks a very tidy car for the money

wheels look unmarked


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Blimey Dave that looks good ..................
> 
> Kent 's not thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat far away :lol:


As in the post Tony - that was the kid who gave it some TLC, I'm a leg "missing" at the moment and temporarily immobile  
Or do you want me to send the apprentice down? :lol:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

DXN said:


> that looks a very tidy car for the money
> 
> wheels look unmarked


Sadly the wheels are the "ugliest" part of the car...pitted and a little kerbing. Took a good dose of aggresive acid cleaner to get rids of all the baked on brake dust. 
He'll be doing a little DIY refurb soon - soon have 'em sparkly again 

The car might have been mechanically loved the remainder wasn't so lucky.

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

must just be the pics then 

regards


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave,

Last photo of the BMW...seats are looking good - you need to train the apprentice to clean the insides of the doors and vacuum the carpets.... 

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Dave it sure look's good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
about as good as the ceiling :lol: :lol:



















cheer's for your help


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Dave I take it you're well versed in the meaning of the word 'Nikasil' and ensured that your car is either not affected or has had the replacement engine...?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For Brett - he's sacked (he hadn't started inside to be fair!)

For trev - you're welcome, you got me just in time :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Dave I take it you're well versed in the meaning of the word 'Nikasil' and ensured that your car is either not affected or has had the replacement engine...?


Yes...seems general concensus is - if it reaches 80k miles it's unlikely to be affected. Oil level hasn't dropped in 500 miles, so fingers crossed it'll be OK...or it's had the engine changed already.

With a ful dealer history from new I'd hope BM would be sympathetic if the worse happened.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice looking BM but Dave could you not have just let him use your Boxter :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Â£2k!  Bargain!

Sometimes I wonder why we all spend so much on cars!

Still, won't be cancelling the Mk2 and all the toys just yet. :wink:

Dave I'd like to talk about delivery valet in March and giving Ruth Lex a spring clean at the same time.

Catch up sometime.

John


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If it's got the M50 engine it shouldn't be affected by the Nikasil issue.

Have a look at the following link for the low down;

http://www.performancebmwmag.com/forum2 ... PIC_ID=793


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Have a quick look at this website too, Dave.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> If it's got the M50 engine it shouldn't be affected by the Nikasil issue.
> 
> Have a look at the following link for the low down;
> 
> http://www.performancebmwmag.com/forum2 ... PIC_ID=793


Good info, thanks A 

According to the spec printout he got from the local dealer it's a M52 lump, not a M50 as he was originally told - but his engine does look cosmetically different from those pics you PM'd me! Def VANOS with a different coloured cover and the metal oil filter housing.

Happy to say it exhibits none of the typical Nikasil problems; maybe lucky and the previous owner filled it with decent quality fuel, or it's had a new lump - just going to change oil more frequently and I hope it'll be fine!

Dave.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good news for Sonny Jim...phone call from BMW(GB) his car has had a new lump in '99 .

Sleep easy now 

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Excellent news! Now get him to sort that interior.... ;-)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good news for Sonny Jim...phone call from BMW(GB) his car has had a new lump in '99 .
> 
> Sleep easy now
> 
> Dave


Mint!


----------

